# Passed advanced OB:)



## SiegersMom (Apr 19, 2011)

While nothing to title yet I am very happy my Safari girl passed the Petsmart advanced Obedience class. There is a trainer locally that is certified to test for CGC. She had to back off training and was not offering puppy classes when I was ready to start my girl. Petsmart was the only option at that point so I hope to find her or someone else to do more with. Would love to look at therapy dog work and play with agility.


----------



## Wags (Dec 17, 2015)

That's awesome, congrats! Are you planning on taking the CGC test with her?


----------



## San (Mar 22, 2012)

Great job!


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Congratulations on your achievement!


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Congratulations!


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

Hey, if all you have is Petsmart and you use it for some basics and team building, then no need to make excuses. You are out having a good time with your Safari and that is all good. Congrats on your achievement.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Fantastic!


----------



## SiegersMom (Apr 19, 2011)

Yes...I do plan to get her CGC. I have been told a trainer here is certified. She also trains agility and rally. Her training is weather permitting so I am patiently waiting for Spring I plan to visit with some nursing homes in the area to find out what they require to bring in a therapy dog. I have been told that Oklahoma does not regulate it so it is up to each facility. Safari is very mild mannered and people friendly and the trainer I have been using says she would be perfect for that type of work


----------

